# stripes on ceiling(partial)



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

anyone have a great photo or idea for stripes in a boys playroom...the angles are wierd and the room is large...but only one dormer window.....thought about doing partial ceiling stripes or verticals....

open to suggestions....I am using "passive" color from SW..and accent color on his bedroom walls were gray(grey) matter. Can't remember spelling the color word ?


maybe a thin stripe of a red to go with the grays?

or some background white since I am doing body color gray?


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

pictures might help give us some ideas.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Here's a pdf of a game room in a FROG & the pics are my son's room.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think those are nice photos. You may have been an automotive painter by the detail? Just wondering? and I think automotive painters are way better painters that come over to residential....

I am not painting ceiling stripe. I am doing horizontal and tomorrow I just do a sample wall.


----------

